# Sevin Liquid Label Question



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm not sure what a normal rate should be for Sevin liquid.

The outside label (https://www.gardentech.com/-/media/files/gardentech-na/us/product-labels/sevin-labels-12-08-17/sevin-insect-killer-concentrate-32oz-label-pdf.pdf) states that "4oz per gallon of water treats 2000sqft of lawn" on slide 2.

However, inside the label on slide 7, in the Lawns section, it states, "Uniformly apply 4oz per gallon per 250sqft of lawn".

So on the outside of the label, it says to essentially use 2oz per 1k sqft. The inside lawn section says to use 16oz per 1k sqft. Does anyone know why there's this massive discrepancy in usage rate? I'm not sure how much to apply.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

littlehuman said:


> The outside label (https://www.gardentech.com/-/media/files/gardentech-na/us/product-labels/sevin-labels-12-08-17/sevin-insect-killer-concentrate-32oz-label-pdf.pdf) states that "4oz per gallon of water treats 2000sqft of lawn" on slide 2.
> 
> However, inside the label on slide 7, in the Lawns section, it states, "Uniformly apply 4oz per gallon per 250sqft of lawn".


Punctuations and full sentences makes a big difference; bullets or phrases can be misunderstood or deceiving.
"4oz per gallon of water"
"Treats 2000 sq. ft. of lawn"
It's interpretation is: Use at a rate of *4oz per gallon of water* for 250 sq. ft."
A bottle (quart or 32oz) *treats 2000 sq. ft. of lawn*. 
Therefore, the rates are 4oz/250 sq. ft. or 
32oz/2000 sq. ft. Which both equals 16oz/1000 sq. ft.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Ha! Of course. Thanks for pointing that out, I couldn't figure it out for the life of me.


----------

